# كيفية تزويد الطائرات بالوقود فى الجو



## محمد القاضى1 (2 يوليو 2008)

ممكن لو سمحتم توضيح ازاى تزويد الطائرات بالوقود فى الجو


----------



## napleon (2 يوليو 2008)

زي ما بتصب وقود للسيارة


----------



## مسلم (2 يوليو 2008)

أنا مهندس مدني لكنى مغرم الى حد مت بالطيران لذا اعتقد ان استطيع الاجابة على سؤالك
لكى تعرف كيف يتم تزويد الطائرة بالوقود فى الجو تخيل ان هناك سيارتان تسيران بنفس السرعة و يمتد انبوبو ينقل الوقود من واحدة لاخرى
هذة هى الفكرة المبسطة

طائرة تسيرة بسرعة معين و تقلل من سرعتها او تزيد حتى تقارب سرعة الطائرة حاملة الوقود و من ثم يمتد انبوب من الطائرة حاملة الوقود الى الطائرة الاخرى و تتم العملية


----------



## م المصري (2 يوليو 2008)

تفضل هنا 





التزود بالوقود ... جوا _ Refueling


----------

